# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  I feel detached from reality, Can anxiety cause this?

## FiestyAnxiety

i dont feel me annyyore dunno any other way to explain it. spacey.

----------


## compulsive

Yep.

----------


## Antidote

Definitely.

----------


## Teddy

Oh no, I hope you get reattached again, don't want you all to float away!  ::(:

----------


## Edge of Calm

Yes I've felt detached many times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Otherside

Yes. It can.

----------


## Sagan

Defiantly. This feeling, is very hard to describe. But it is greatly intensified during panic attacks.  Though I guess that would be expected.

----------


## Koalafan

I have suffered through that feeling many times and its always horrible =/

----------


## Shrimp

it feels like a bad high you cant get off  ::(:

----------


## togepi567

It's dissociation/derealization. For some people it only happens during panic attacks. For other people (like me) it's a consistent way of life and I feel that way all the time. But yeah, anxiety causes it. You have to improve the anxiety for it to go away usually.

Hopefully you can deal with the anxiety and feel better!  ::):

----------


## WintersTale

Yes, it can be a result of anxiety. Generally, CBT (Cognitive Behavior Therapy) makes it go away.

----------

